# Sabo- lazy stack



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

So, finally caught him in a lazy stack. What ya think?








Edit- 21 weeks, 55 lbs about 23 in at the shoulder and 28-29 in long (shoulder to tail base)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful boy!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

